# I'm having a Motorcycle made....What's your opinion?



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm not sure what direction I want to go.  
Race style with a little stubby fender or full fender everyday riding style.


----------



## Elefuntman (Apr 2, 2015)

Full fenders, classic and practical! Cool bikes.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 2, 2015)

Elefuntman said:


> Full fenders, classic and practical! Cool bikes.





*Although I have a jones for the board-tracker essence - I must agree with Elefuntman.*


======================
======================


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep, full fenders


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 2, 2015)

what they said


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2015)

I put down $1500 to start the build.  It's going to have full fenders like the green one but will have a different tool box (one on both sides of the seat tube), a coffin box on the top of the tank and have a rack on the back.  It should take about 2 months or so to build.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2015)

*Here are some color ideas*


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Apr 3, 2015)

the brighter green one....not the olive drab...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 3, 2015)

I like the last color, the grey-green


----------



## Iverider (Apr 3, 2015)

What motor will be used in the build? I like the bike you used to have a lot! I'm guessing the new one will be even better!


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 3, 2015)

I like pink! I'm just kidding…but seriously I would never design something by a committee…you leave yourself open to disappointments. Design it and do it! We'll all be envious of you in the end, regardless of the outcome!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 3, 2015)

It will look a lot like the one I used to have.  He's using a GC160 Honda the he doctors up to make look old.   There are tough as nails and easy to get parts for.


----------



## vincev (Apr 3, 2015)

liking the green with full fenders


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 3, 2015)

fordsnake said:


> I like pink! I'm just kidding…but seriously I would never design something by a committee…you leave yourself open to disappointments. Design it and do it! We'll all be envious of you in the end, regardless of the outcome!




I have my favorites design and color in mind.  I just like to hear others thoughts....especially when they agree.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2015)

Here a few that he's working on. Check out the rear suspension on the one in the back....I bet that wasn't cheap.   Mine will be next!


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 4, 2015)

Do ride regularly? Is it going to be your first rigid bike?

Get a leather back belt if you start riding it a lot.  I have rigid. It was like taking a beating by Mike Tyson every time rode it.  I would ride about 25 miles round trip to work.  That front seems to look like a copy of the Indian Front.  
Besides being a rigid.  If you out board tracker style bars your going leaning way forward.  It would much cooler to have true rear sets installed.  
My bike is an HD and much heavier that those even built up.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2015)

The one in the back has an Indian style fork, the rest are like a Merkel.  I rode one of his seat pans without padding for a year, amazingly it was very comfy.


----------



## John82a1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is there a web site where I can read about these bikes?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2015)

Dan doesn't have a website, he's better with a welder than a computer.  I know a lot about his bikes because he has built them for me before and has made over ten for my friends.  I have his information if you are interested.


----------



## Vincer (Apr 5, 2015)

Chris, I'd be interested in one myself. Can you post or send me Dan's contact information.

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2015)

Dan (661)341-0192 
Taylarmotorbikes@gmail.com


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's a test ride on one that he's working on.  He puts them together to test them and them takes them back down.  



[video=youtube;bkpKZ9BRW2Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkpKZ9BRW2Y[/video]


----------



## dw1973 (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice bikes.  Honda GC190 or 160 motors?  What top end speed do they have?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2015)

GC160.  I had the green one up to 55mph completely stock.  I'm getting a aftermarket carb this time.


----------



## Duchess (Apr 7, 2015)

These are incredible! I've been wondering if there was someone out there doing this exact thing.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2015)

$4500 sounds like a lot but these things ROCK!  None of my bikes get the attention that these things get.


----------



## dw1973 (Apr 8, 2015)

What frame/forks is he using or does he build them?


----------



## dw1973 (Apr 8, 2015)

How much for the frame, tank and forks?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 8, 2015)

He builds the frame tank and fork.  I can find out a price


----------



## squeedals (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd say all the pics you posted are PURE EYE CANDY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RustGold (Apr 17, 2015)

squeedals said:


> I'd say all the pics you posted are PURE EYE CANDY!!!!!!!!!!



Indeed! The bicycle is a great foundation for artistic expression. Thanks for posting, Robertriley.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 19, 2015)

I just sent a message to him to see what he'd charge to build one if I provided the old J.A.P. single sidevalve and albion gearbox. If it's reasonable I'd be all about it.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 20, 2015)

He just did an Albion gearbox set up the other day.  I'm sure he can do it.  Are you looking for a complete build or just the frame, fork and tank?


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 21, 2015)

I received a response for a complete build for 4-6k which isn't unreasonable for a hand built bike but I thought maybe it would be a little less since I have supplied one of the most expensive parts. However, Im sure great detail and care goes into building the thing so i guess it's right on par. I'll have to ask about a frame and fork but the odd part will be the J.A.P. mounts that he'll have to make which will be tricky if the motor isn't there for him to use.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 21, 2015)

If you know anyone at a US Base out there you can get that engine shipped out here pretty cheap and would cut the labor down too.  I had a Villiers shipped to Cali for $40 through my cousin when he was out there.  This would take out all the guess work and would guaranty that everything was lined out correctly.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 22, 2015)

I can just send it USPS from my base if need be. I did price a frame, fork, and tank but I will have to provide the motor or template and the gearbox.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 22, 2015)

does anyone know where I might be able to find some more videos with his bike


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2015)

He is assembling some as we speak, I'll see if he can get some vids for us.  It's so funny, I put 100s of miles on mine and don't have any videos???


----------



## Robertriley (May 6, 2015)

He's just finished about 5 more bikes


----------



## thehugheseum (May 11, 2015)

i still think its really cheesy to put a real makers mark on them but if you think of them as like the tribute cars that are out like the vw beetle,the charger,the camaro.....etc......it doesnt leave as bad a taste in ones mouth........the big difference i guess is that those makers remade their own tributes

the comparing these to replicas like a plastic porsche replica or shelby is a stretch since those replicas actually look like the real deal......these are in their own camp,he should be proud and just put his own name on them


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2015)

He makes the bikes to order, the customer is the one that wants the makers mark.  I put my last name to make it special.  I think I stated this before, not everyone and own a real 1911 Indian or Harley...let them enjoy it and show it off.   Nothing wrong with a little sunshine in someone's life.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 1, 2015)

One of there are mine but it will be a little different when it's finished


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 6, 2015)

I found I light or two for the bike. I'm liking the visor one better


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 6, 2015)

ya the viser one is better i like it to> from bicycle larry


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 12, 2015)

Here is the link for the guy from my town that makes them.  At least he got away from the modern forks

http://nh.craigslist.org/mcy/5118664341.html


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 12, 2015)

It doesn't look like a Harley but it sure looks cool.  I don't like putting brand names on them because people start picking them apart.  My guy made this one for my friend about 5 years back.


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 14, 2015)

*board track racer*

Im digging these builds very thought out 
I built a few in the past


----------



## reversrun (Nov 23, 2015)

http://sportsmanflyer.com/


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 23, 2015)

I have had one of Pat's "Sportsman Flyers"  but after I had a Taylar build I couldn't go back to a Sportsman Flyer.


----------



## Butch27 (Mar 18, 2016)

Did anyone ever get a price for just the frame and tank?  I love fabricating so it would be all I needed since I don't have a tube bender?


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 18, 2016)

reversrun said:


> http://sportsmanflyer.com/



I think Dan does better looking bike than Pat from Sportsman


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 18, 2016)

Pat makes a great bike and they run great but they don't look like these.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 18, 2016)

Butch27 said:


> Did anyone ever get a price for just the frame and tank?  I love fabricating so it would be all I needed since I don't have a tube bender?



 I'm PMing you his number


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Yep.......do it......but fix the top photos.......my neck!!!!!!!


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 9, 2018)

Just Beautiful, the colors, the paint scheme, WOW! :eek:


----------

